# Tribute 550 control panel



## sheppyboy (May 28, 2007)

Hi 

I am fitting an awning light to my Tribute 550 and need to get to the wiring in the control panel. Could someone advise me of the best way to strip out the control panel to make connection.

Regards Sheppyboy


----------



## ham (Aug 2, 2007)

*control panel*

the outer rim around the panel can be eased off very gently then there should be 4 screws holding control panel onto wood surface once these are removed you should be able to pull out control panel giving you access to spare conector for awning light also check http://www.tribby.co.uk/. you will get answer there also


----------

